# Wind Mobile marketing plans from May



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Wind mobile (globalive) plans from a May session, so these are subject to change.
The rumour is that unlocked iphones will not be supported on their network - too bad!
Data speed will be EDGE standard.

For what it's worth here you go:

launching in Q4 2009/Q1 2010

14 handsets at launch including 4 Smartphones
some plans include unlimited talk and data
T-Mo USA roaming
some handsets will support HSDPA 10Mbps

Handsets:

Sony Ericsson TM506
7.2mbps, 3 colours (green, red, silver)
pricing 29.99, 99.99, 199.99 on 2yr contract, 1yr, no contract/prepaid

Nokia 5330 ExpressMusic
384kbs, in white or silver
59.99, 109.99, 207.79 on 2yr contract, 1yr, no contract/prepaid

Nokia 5730 XpressMusic
3.6mbps in red, blue, pink, white
49.99, 99.99, 179.99 on 2yr contract, 1yr, no contract/prepaid

Nokia 6700 Classic
10mbps with 5 megapixel camera

Sidekick LX 2009 (!!!!!!)

Sony Ericsson XPERIA X1 (note it’s spelled XPERA on the slide)
7.2mbps
149.99, 249.99, 449.99 on 2yr contract, 1yr, no contract/prepaid

HTC Dream
7.2mbps
129.99, 239.99, 429.99 on 2yr contract, 1yr, no contract/prepaid
pricing is hard to make out.

HTC Magic

Airtime:
$29.99, 350 minutes, unlimited evening, weekends, network calling and unlimited incoming.
$39.99, 650 minutes, unlimited evening, weekends, network calling and unlimited incoming.
$54.99 unlimited calling

Add ons:
$5 unlimited nights starting at 5pm
$8 unlimited mornings until 9am
$15 unlimited calling to the US

Data:
$10 unlimited email, unlimited IM, unlimited communities with 20MB of data
$23 2.5GB data, unlimited email
$40 unlimited data
$8 unlimited on device browsing
$5 for tethering
$10 100MB ‘global remote mobile storage’

Extras:
$10 250 video calling minutes, 7 ringtones, 5 games
$10 unlimited walkie talkie, unlimited MMS
$15 unlimited video calling, walkie talkie, 12 ringtones, 8 games
$8 unlimited access to global TV
$7 unlimited access to global Radio and Video
$10 unlimited access to global media

Included services:
text messaging
voice mail
call display
name display
missed calls
text messaging (unlimited in every monthly plan)
call waiting
conference calling
call forwarding

Optional:
$4 500 international SMS
$7 unlimited international SMS
$5 video mail

International calling:
$5 100 minutes to Asia
$10 280 minutes to Asia
$5 100 minutes to the Philippines
$10 300 minutes to the Philippines
$5 200 minutes to Eastern Europe
$10 350 minutes to Eastern Europe

US Roaming with T-Mmobile
$0.19 a minute
$0.05 per SMS
$0.40 per MB

$15/25/40 75/200/650 US roaming on T-Mo
$10 250 SMS on T-Mo
$19.99/29.99/59.99 for 50/250/1500MB data on T-Mo

SIM card costs
$0/19.99/29.99 contract/1 month contract/replacement


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

I will take my business and my unlocked iPhone 3G to Wind, the minute they open shop.

As well, their press release says 3G network, not EDGE.

"Great news about a new partnership! This press release announced that Alcatel-Lucent will be building our 3G network... 
TORONTO and PARIS, July 29 - Alcatel-Lucent (Euronext Paris and NYSE: ALU) has been awarded a multi-million dollar, three-year contract to help build Globalive Wireless' new nationwide 3G mobile network in Canada."

Link to release here.


ps: how can an unlocked iPhone be "unsupported" ? voice is voice, and data is data no?

EDIT: Though I guess if their 3G network is compatible with T-Mo, then it's not compatible with iPhone 3G. Which is a serious bummer. Let's just hope that Rogers prices drop when they open shop


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Apparently they are going to setup a verification mechanism that will not allow iphones; I don't know more than that.

Also the majority of their phones will have EDGE speeds only select handsets will be allowed 3G.

Remember this was the thinking in May... things will evolve and change over time.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

jimbotelecom said:


> Apparently they are going to setup a verification mechanism that will not allow iphones; I don't know more than that.
> 
> Also the majority of their phones will have EDGE speeds only select handsets will be allowed 3G.
> 
> Remember this was the thinking in May... things will evolve and change over time.


i hope they do change as you say. I and thousands of others would probably jump the redship in favour. Although if all of their N.Am roaming agreements are with T-Mob, then that would indicate that the 3G network that they are setting up, is indeed the type that isnt compatible with iPhone. 

either way, it's too bad.


----------



## ras.lucas (Oct 9, 2008)

*Not iphone compatible*

hey you guys, I just looked at the nokia website about the 10mbps phone. the classic whatever that has been listed up above. I compared it to the iphone specs and discovered that while the iphone doesn't support t-mobile 3g spectrum, (900 mhz if I'm not mistaken). The nokia doesn't support the rogers/at&t 3g spectrum. I could do some more research on this, but if you have ever been to the states, t-mobile doesn't work with iphone over 3g. This leads me to conclude that, seeing as wind signed with t-mobile in the states. They use the same non-iphone compatible 3g spectrum. While this doesn't include possible future models, unless you happen to have a first-generation iphone, switching to wind would be a downgrade for your iphone!


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

ras.lucas said:


> hey you guys, I just looked at the nokia website about the 10mbps phone. the classic whatever that has been listed up above. I compared it to the iphone specs and discovered that while the iphone doesn't support t-mobile 3g spectrum, (900 mhz if I'm not mistaken). The nokia doesn't support the rogers/at&t 3g spectrum. I could do some more research on this, but if you have ever been to the states, t-mobile doesn't work with iphone over 3g. This leads me to conclude that, seeing as wind signed with t-mobile in the states. They use the same non-iphone compatible 3g spectrum. While this doesn't include possible future models, unless you happen to have a first-generation iphone, switching to wind would be a downgrade for your iphone!


Yes. That was what my post above implied. Let's hope that the introduction of wind, and perhaps a switch to a compatible network by Belus, will help us out.


----------



## ras.lucas (Oct 9, 2008)

*I was agreeing*

Ya, I know you were right, I was confirming that and adding why I came to that conclusion. So people know that we are right!


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

ras.lucas said:


> Ya, I know you were right, I was confirming that and adding why I came to that conclusion. So people know that we are right!


lets keep our fingers crossed shall we?


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

*CRTC hearing info*

Thought this might be interesting to a few of you.

MobileSyrup.com - Canadian Mobile Phone News & Reviews - Cell phones and Accessories

i've only read the excerpts, and haven't actually listened to the clips yet.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

I think Rogers owns most of the 850 MHz spectrum (for major markets anyways), so chances are slim that Globalive will ever operate in that band. Perhaps we'll see a multi-band iPhone in the future though.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

jawknee said:


> Thought this might be interesting to a few of you.
> 
> MobileSyrup.com - Canadian Mobile Phone News & Reviews - Cell phones and Accessories
> 
> i've only read the excerpts, and haven't actually listened to the clips yet.


Wow! Globalive was either unprepared or very naive about foreign content rules.
They just shot themselves. This will delay their launch for sure.


----------

